

Flask powered CMS - Quokka - suhair
http://www.quokkaproject.org/

======
rochacbruno
Hi!

I am the author of Quokka CMS, Thank you @suhair for posting.

Quokka is a work in progress, it is in early stage of development but already
works for the basic which is user authentication/authorization, article
posting ans extending with blueprints.

This is not my first CMS project, I am also one of the developers of another
CMS made in Django [http://github.com/opps](http://github.com/opps), Opps is a
big project ready for production and running on large audience websites.

So I started Quokka as an experiment to implement all the CMS features in a
non-relational database, that's why I choose Flask and MongoDB.

I think this project will get really serious because I am realizing that
MongoDB fits perfectly for dynamic CMS.

I am really open for suggestions and contributions.

Quokka - The happiest animal in the world and maybe the happiest CMS in the
internets. :)

~~~
bsaul
i understand you wanted to experiment with mongodb, but why moving away from
django ? there isn't such a big conceptual difference between the two, except
flask has less things. What part of the django stack did you want to build
differently ?

~~~
rochacbruno
I like Django, I work with Django a lot and currently I am developing another
product with Django.

The only problem is that Django do not play very well with Non-relational
databases, and Django has too many things for a small project.

------
h4rrison
I'm guessing you lived in Perth at some stage? These things live pretty
exclusively on Rottnest Island:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quokka](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quokka)

~~~
rochacbruno
I actually live in Brazil, but I like the animal because of happiness. I've
never been in Rottnest Island, I really want to go someday to see a Quokka.

------
coolnow
It would be good to see a site that already runs like, like a demo.

~~~
rochacbruno
Hi, The project is really new, I started some weeks ago. There is no website
running yet.

In few days I will have a demo running.

~~~
coolnow
I look forward to it!

------
Narretz
At first glance, I read "Flash powered CMS", and was both horrified and
curious.

~~~
borplk
Every time I'm searching for something Flask related Google tries to be an
smart ass and "corrects" my search to "Flash". Incredibly annoying. Sometimes
the link that forces to search the original query that you entered is not
visible.

~~~
sauravt
time to switch to ddg

------
mindprince
I really liked that they listed the project tree in the README file. I am
going to start doing this in my future projects.

~~~
rochacbruno
I did this because github is slow sometimes for browsing on folders. I always
like to take a look at all the project tree to see what it offers and how
complex it is.

Maybe github can implement a feature "show project tree" would be a nice
addition.

------
level09
Additional requirements are : passlib, twill, markupsafe

after following the instructions I was still unable to login, with invalid
password message.

registration takes me to a 500 error page as well.

I think I will wait until this becomes more developed.

~~~
rochacbruno
Added extra requirements Fixed the login problem
[https://github.com/rochacbruno/quokka/commit/321af1e2546f9fb...](https://github.com/rochacbruno/quokka/commit/321af1e2546f9fba9adb2b6942ce5da3505c6371)
Registrations now works without the need to configure email server (but
confirmation email goes to the console by default)

Thanks for reporting that issues.

------
kfk
I am going to be looking into this. I am building an ecommerce platform in
flask and I also started coding a small CMS to handle few things.

Let's see. The only thing I am not too sure about is your decision of tying it
with a specific DB.

~~~
rochacbruno
Cool, it is open for contributions and an e-commerce module will be great!

I started this project because I already work developing CMS using relational
databases and there are some things that SQLs gives headaches, schema
definition, migrations and denormalization for performance are those things.

So I started Quooka as an experiment to get rid of those limitations of SQL
databases. Mongo was a natural choice because it was the only one I knew how
to work and Flask because it already works well with mongo and mongoengine.

------
alex_doom
Wasn't there a Quokka sports site back in the bubble days? I really liked that
name.

~~~
limmeau
There's also www.quoka.de, a classified-ads site in Germany and Austria.

~~~
damian2000
This might be the original ...
[http://www.quokka.com.au/](http://www.quokka.com.au/) classifieds ads, based
in Perth. Started as a newspaper.

------
mjhea0
i'd love to see some additional apps (err blueprints, perhaps) like a job
posting app

~~~
rochacbruno
Yes I have a roadmap for new apps.

Poll, Recipes, Feedcrawling, Social messages and Google Analytics integration.
Job posting is also a good idea.

------
monkmartinez
Mongo???

~~~
rochacbruno
Yes! MongoDB is one of the bests non-relational databases and fits perfectly
for dynamic CMS.

